# 1965 Datsun 410 - FOR SALE



## lritter (Sep 15, 2009)

I am looking to sell this sweet 1965 Bluebird 410. 
It runs great, starts up no problem, shifts, steers, and stops like a dream.

With a little love and know-how, this car could be beautifully restored.

*Known issues:*

Begins to struggle after driving a while (I think it just needs a fuelfilter change)
After car has not been driven for a while, first instance of using the breaks causes a screeching sound. Then all subsequent breaking is fine and normal. Dont know what this is, but it cant be major, I just had the breaks overhauled 1.5 years ago.
One tail light is out.
Horn does not work.
Driver's seat needs to be re-welded. It slumps back a little bit.
Upholstery is ragged in some places.
Odometer and gas gauge don't work.

Other than that stuff this car is in sweet condition. 
I am asking $3,500 for her. 

My name is Lee, I live in Portland, OR. Contact me here: [email protected]

Cheers!


----------

